# Fixture plate / mini pallet



## MrPragmaticLee (Nov 9, 2017)

Recently finished a new video project. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 9, 2017)

I've got a 4" square sine plate that looks about like that.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice video! Keep them coming Lee!


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Nov 10, 2017)

I did something like this for my 7" shaper to hold odd parts. The tapping head earned it's keep that day!


----------

